# 1.8 engine?



## Para71 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all, not been on here for a few years as I ended up getting an S3. But I'm looking at the TT again now, anyone got or tried the new 2016/17 1.8 TT out? I find that on my daily drive I rarely get to boot the S3 and when I do it gets to the speed limit that fast I have to ease off before I've even left 2nd gear 

I've just been looking on the Audi website at the PCP deals and going on their standard 10% deposit and their contribution etc the 1.8 is £50 per month less than the 2.0, I'm just wondering if the engine is the only difference and if the actual drive is a big difference from the 2.0? Just thinking as it's a lower power I'd be able to hold it through the gears longer when booting it!!!

I'm aware you can get more off by using the likes of carwow, orangewheels and coast2coast, just more interested about the 1.8 vs 2.0 at this point 

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go drive.. its the only way to know.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd say to me the 2.0 is worth those extra £50. 
But everyone is different so only test-driving both would give you the answer 8)


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a mk2 1.8 and was fast enough,but not as fast as the 2.0 I have now.I would drive both and also shop around
as you may find a built 2.0 for less than a factory order 1.8.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had a 2 litre TFSI TT mk3 as a loaner for a day last year - I wasn't that impressed with the performance, so the 1.8 I can only imagine is even worse. In my mind, the TT is a sports car, so having something that'll struggle to keep up with your average hot hatch doesn't make much sense to me. Worth looking at a diesel quattro though, as the higher torque at least compensates for the lack of get up and go. Both the petrols will of course feel slow compared to your S3, assuming you're in an 8v (mk3). One sure thing is that any of the mk3's will be a better place to be than an S3. I had the last version, was very disappointed with it, probably one of the dullest cars to drive I have ever owned. Anyway, give them a drive and make up your own mind.


----------



## Para71 (Dec 31, 2013)

OK cheers guys, one other thing...to get any sort of sat nav do you need the tech pack?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes that's correct unfortunately - complete robbery


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Just to add,climate control is not standard on any of the new tt's either,its extra,so just make sure you have a proper look at the spec because a lot of things ud expect to come as standard for the price and class of the car actually don't


----------



## RoboTT (Dec 15, 2016)

I bought a new 1.8 just before last Christmas and it's a great car, my daughter has a 2016 2.0 TT and there is not much difference in performance.
With the drive select on "Dynamic" the 1.8 sounds great and is just as fast as my Mercedes SLK R172 while returning better MPG even while "booting it"
I got the tech pack with the sat Nav and I think it's worth the extra money but that's my opinion and may not be others!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The 1.8 doesn't have Audi lane assist.
You can't get S-tronic or quattro on the 1.8. Otherwise all the same.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My Mark 2 1.8 handled UK motorways with ease and had plenty of punch when required.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The 1.8T is a peach, really free revving, easy remap to 230 if that's what you want, around £250 to do. Save £3k over the tdi and spec tech pack and comfort pack for about the same money. Unless you do lots of miles. No complaints here for the 1.8.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The 2.0T engine note sounds a lot beefier than the 1.8. That is my only regret about getting the 1.8T. Everything else is good.


----------



## Para71 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys it's much appreciated  I did go back and look at the standard vs what I'd want options. I'd want the parking sensors £840 and sat nav £1,490 which are both rather expensive options and bump the price up an extra £2,330.

I then looked at the A5 coupe out of interest, it comes with those as standard! I priced that up and added the tints and with the 2.0 petrol engine it works out cheaper than the TT with the spec I want (after discount)!

Obviously a completely different car, guess I'll have to go and look at both, but it does look nice:


















Thanks again


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

I had the A5 before my TT. The first thing I noticed when I got into the TT was how light the handling was. 
The A5 is a lovely car, but a pain to park due to the length.
I had the A5 fully loaded BE, and now have a TT Sport with manual AC.. But the TT is still better imo.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

A5 is more of a luxury grand tourer type car, TT is more of a sports car/hot hatch type car, so depends what you want 8)


----------



## Jhb95 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am just waiting for delivery on a 1.8t and the test drive did not disappoint at all. I don't see how anyone can complain.... All the punch you will ever realistically need and returns decent mpg.. I have ordered a pretty bog standard sport model and can't wait!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You won't be disappointed, it's a brilliant car with a light revving engine and a wonderful gearbox. You can remap to around 230 ps if you find you want a bit more grunt by mine is fine as it is. You'll love it.


----------



## Para71 (Dec 31, 2013)

crabman said:


> I had the A5 before my TT. The first thing I noticed when I got into the TT was how light the handling was.
> The A5 is a lovely car, but a pain to park due to the length.
> I had the A5 fully loaded BE, and now have a TT Sport with manual AC.. But the TT is still better imo.


Thanks, been down today and had a look at both. I like the look of both and the TT they had there in this colour looked well:

(Apart from the noticable difference between car-bumpers)




Just after pricing up like for like options the TT is a lot more per month via PCP. It's a tough decision!

My wife was in the back of the S3 today as my mum was out with us, she was complaining about the lack of room in back of the S3! She likes the TT, but says the A5 would have more rear room....which didn't help lol.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Point out to your wife that as the TTs rear seats are too small for adults you wouldn't be able to take your mum out with you in future. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Para71 (Dec 31, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> the TTs rear seats are too small for adults you wouldn't be able to take your mum out with you in future.


That's what is going around in my head! My dad recently died and the chances are that my mum will be coming out with us more than she has in the past, so sadly that could cross the TT off the list


----------



## jackparsons1994 (Mar 3, 2017)

Is that Monsoon grey in the picture? Looks stunning!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Jhb95 said:


> I am just waiting for delivery on a 1.8t and the test drive did not disappoint at all. I don't see how anyone can complain.... All the punch you will ever realistically need and returns decent mpg.. I have ordered a pretty bog standard sport model and can't wait!


I had a 1.8 FWD TTR from Cambridge Audi last week, as a loaner whilst my TTS was getting serviced. I know my TTS is very obviously much faster, but I found that car very lacking in power and OMG, torque steer and then some. Nice as it was, it struggled with the couple of overtakes I did and on the dual carriageway, there was nothing there when you put your foot down. I found myself having to drop a couple of cogs just to pass a lorry on the inside lane, this was on a gradient. MPG was 36 from the Dealer to work and back, mainly because you have to hang on to the gears more, due to the lack of power. My TTS is only a couple of MPG behind that, at 34 average on that same journey. I think the 1.8 is fine if you're just going to potter around, but IMO, get the 2 litre TFSI, at least that has some get up and go. The one positive I did get from the loan car were the seats - I actually think they were more comfortable than my super sports.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Totally agree that the mpg figures seem to be same for 1.8 and 2.0. Only good thing about 1.8 is quite a bit cheaper to buy, cheaper tax and cheaper insurance.

If I was to buy again I would get a 2.0. And probably a Quattro as the grip on 1.8 with Hankooks ain't the best!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Continentals are pretty good, no issues with torque steer or ability to overtake HGV.


----------

